# RS Badging Peeling Up of Red Insert



## auraxr (Nov 29, 2011)

Anyone had issues on their RS with above? Mine the red insert is lifting on two corners one side. Did they (GM) cover on warranty?


----------



## 20126spdRS (Dec 27, 2011)

my 2012 RS didnt come with the red inserts? is this normal?


----------



## TwelveCruze (Nov 24, 2011)

My 2012 2LT RS did not come with the red inserts (kind of wish they did) but if I had them peeling, you bet I would head right back and have them fix it!


----------



## 20126spdRS (Dec 27, 2011)

TwelveCruze said:


> My 2012 2LT RS did not come with the red inserts (kind of wish they did) but if I had them peeling, you bet I would head right back and have them fix it!


good deal thought it was just mine got missed in the factory


----------



## auraxr (Nov 29, 2011)

Mine is an early '11 LTZ with RS. It came with Red inserts but I see on dealer lot there is a mix of some with red insert and some all chrome without insert. Must have been a running change.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

I have an LTZ RS that I got in February of 2011 and my red inserts were peeling also. The dealer replaced the one that was peeling- no charge. However, the newer models are coming through WITHOUT the red insert that doesn't look as good to me. If anyone has the red insert and it's peeling, before you get a replacement, ask the dealer what it will be like. If it's plain silver, I would get some clear spray glue to affix the red tape back to the RS or look on eBay and find one there. I ordered one from eBay for my trunk.


----------



## chevyboy695 (Jun 17, 2011)

If you take it in they are just going to peel the red out and clean the emblems up. That's what happened when I took mine in. I'm ok with it cuz i think it looks better on my black car.


----------



## audog (Apr 28, 2011)

My 2011 LTZ had red insert on badge lift out first week I owned it. Dealer replaced badge and that one came out 3weeks later. They put second set of RS badges on and those have lasted almost a year w/o problem. Body shop manager said supplier defect was cause. I have noticed new cars don't have red inserts.


----------



## GoldenRS (Nov 11, 2010)

I've had to do 2 sets in the almost 18 months of having ours. Dealer had to order both sets as they go through so many the service adviser said. No biggie, as it was covered by warranty..


----------



## fyrftr422 (Aug 15, 2012)

I've only had my '12 since mid summer so I have't had a problem with them yet, first winter might do it to them. Good to know warranty should cover it. Guess it won't cover the 3rd emblem I put on the rear, replacing the LT emblem. 

Just an FYI, if your looking to replace RS emblems, I found mine on ebay, but when I types "Cruze RS" it took a while before one popped up. I tried "Camaro RS" after a couple weeks of waiting and there were a tonne of them, and they are the exact same emblem for a fraction of the price of ones listed as "Cruze RS" emblems.


----------



## smoove87 (Jul 9, 2012)

I also have the red inserts but mind are protected with black plasti dip along with other various parts. They look good in black on the victory red.

Sent from my PC36100 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## crmcknight (Feb 25, 2012)

They did have an issue with the red ones at the start of production, and for a while they used the all chrome ones until they got the red insert issue fixed - and they're back to red now.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

crmcknight said:


> They did have an issue with the red ones at the start of production, and for a while they used the all chrome ones until they got the red insert issue fixed - and they're back to red now.


Do you happen to know a rough date range? Mine is a February '12 build and I'm not sure if it lies before or after the chrome spurt or if they're the redesigned ones. So far no peeling here in almost 3000 miles and all hand washes.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

my cars build date is the end of january(2012), my RS emblems have no red insert(nor did the one I bought for the back of the car). I noticed they started putting them back on again, I just assumed that they didn't put them on in cold weather since they would never properly adhear.

Seen another RS cruze my color(blue granite metallic) with the red inserts, it looked a bit strange. Will probably buy black inserts or paint the lettering in the spring. This wesbite has lots of different colors listed, though I have not looked into it further. GrafxWerks - "RS" Door Badge Overlays // Chevrolet Cruze

The part number for the chrome(no insert) RS badge is 19260048, anyone know if there is a different part number with the red insert?


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

22877479 is a red one and what the dealer gave me for my trunk. Asked for a Cruze one, so I assume its a Cruze PN. Part description doesn't really say one way or another.

Mine was built 2/23/12 with red ones, so almost a whole month after yours.


----------

